# Somebody convince me!



## MCFowler

I know it has been addressed on here before, but I can't make up my mind. I am getting ready to upgrade to a 14 footer and need somebody smart to advise me...single axle or double?! I keep going back and forth...I mainly only haul dekes and blinds, and occasionally a 4-wheeler. Mainly short distances but some longer trips a couple of times a year. Oh, and 6 or 7' wide? Thanks...


----------



## BodyCount

The more capabilities your trailer has the more you will find yourself using it. A wider trailer with tandem axels can do more work and handle heavier loads, including more dekes!! If you can afford it go big, your friends will be calling you to help them move. If you own a house and need to do some landscapping a heaviey trailer will come in handy. I have a small trailer 5x8 but it has a 3500 lb axel, I have hauled a full pallet of landscape blocks no problem. I bet you can haul close to 5000 lb with the right 14 foot tandem.


----------



## Kelly Hannan

Will a 2 axle trailer pull acrossed a chisled field better? My single bounces terribly


----------



## Ndwildman

id personaly would get double know a couple guys that they get out in a field and there single axle snaps in half or sometimes hit a hole and flip so i would go double. plus u can haul more with out worrying as much


----------



## BodyCount

If your single bounces horribly slow your *** down.


----------



## Kelly Hannan

If I go any slower I might as well stay home. I'm going as slow as I possibly can without getting stuck between ruts. But my single isn't like your single, it's homemade.


----------



## Bauer

I have a 6x12 single axe, I load it up every fall with 5doz big foots, 1doz super mags, 1 doz big foot full body mallards, and 3 lay out blinds. along with misc totes and gear.
Its not floor to ceiling full, but there is no more avail floor space. I bought it hoping I could get the atv in as well but it will take some creative packing to get it all in there.

IF I could do it over again, I would have gone up to the 7x14 tandem just to make sure I had all the room I needed.

Just my 2 pennies. :thumb:


----------



## clint_hay

i had a 6x12.....used it for one year, sold it already to get a 7x14 tandem....


----------



## cut'em

It never ends fellas! I'm selling my 7x14 to bump up to an 18 footer. Going with a Nashcar all aluminum V nose to shed some weight. To help answer the OP's question a double axle will help a little with bumping and bouncing during slow rolling as one wheel may drop into a rut line while the other is still up out of of it. The dual axle may not hop around like a single in the rough stuff but these things were not designed to roll off road and you'll still need everything that's off the floor secured.


----------



## bluebird

I have a 7x14 and it is perfect for everything. Snow goose rig and a quad is whats in mine.


----------



## MCFowler

Thanks gentlemen. Looks like a 7x14 is the answer, then I suppose I can spend the next couple years wondering why I didnt go at least 16 ft. It's not likely that I'm done buying dekes and such. Laters.


----------



## vinci21

do you guys with the tandem 14ft or 16ft really have to worry about getting stuck in the fields in the fall being that much heavier? I have a 6x10 right now loaded to the ceiling and never have to worry. thinking about upgrading and this is my only hold back. any advise would be great


----------



## fieldgeneral

I run a 14 ft tandem and you will have no problem getting in and out of fields with it, as long as your pulling it with a Chevy! :wink: If there is any question about going into a field as in to muddy or just not quite sure, well then pry should just stay out all in all anyway.


----------

